# Art on Nails...



## sweet_touch (Sep 12, 2006)

Pretty, hot...tempting ...?yeh?






Got more pics...

Really amazinggg...

And here...more wonderful art on nail pics...last ones


----------



## Mina (Sep 12, 2006)

Very neat....thanks for sharing.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 12, 2006)

i totally love it.


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 12, 2006)

WOW they are soo cool I just don't have the guts to do it.





Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Sep 12, 2006)

Very sexy! I love to do things like that to my nails!


----------



## pieced (Sep 12, 2006)

Whoa, those are truly works of art. I'm so lemming for a airbrush tool...


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2006)

how pretty!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice designs and very creative!


----------



## Maja (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh, those are pretty!


----------



## lynnda (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow that's so cool!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 13, 2006)

I've always loved stuff like that, but I'm far too impatient to sit through the process.


----------



## cottoncandy (Sep 13, 2006)

why cant our nails just grow like that by themselves. i love those glitter tips, i saw a girl today who had them in silver, it was gorgeous.


----------



## JennHippo (Sep 14, 2006)

very pretty. i wish i had the time, patience, and cash flow to maintain pretty nails like in those pictures.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *JennHippo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif very pretty. i wish i had the time, patience, and cash flow to maintain pretty nails like in those pictures. Cash flow is another obstacle!!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 14, 2006)

ah so fun! i love the raised details how is that done?


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 14, 2006)

Beautiful nails! That would never last on me though!


----------



## shockn (Sep 14, 2006)

I think Im gonna take the 3rd from last row, 2nd from the left picture to my salon and have it done. Looks great and the small airbrush detail wont be too expensive


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, very nice!! Love a lot of those!! I need to get my nails done


----------



## LilDee (Sep 15, 2006)

i love doing nail art!! i mostly hand paint though... can't come up with 2000$ right now to buy an airbush tool and compressor...

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ah so fun! i love the raised details how is that done? 3D nail art is done with acrylic



when you get acrylic nails done they can sculpt on flowers and designs too... it can come in tons of different colors, glitters, etc..


----------



## L281173 (Sep 16, 2006)

I used to do designs on my nails years ago and then I became more conservative in my nail styles for career reasons.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 17, 2006)

I love the,so creative.


----------



## LVA (Dec 17, 2006)

thanx for sharing! it's realli pretty!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Those are awesome! I saw pics of someone on the "other site" who had them done with the major soft drinks and another time with major snack food companies LOL!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

wow ..thanx for posting


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 19, 2007)

I loved looking at the designs. I'm in nail envy for sure. **sigh**


----------



## clwkerric (May 19, 2007)

I like the palm trees!


----------



## Venezia (Jun 11, 2007)

Some pretty cool stuff there!

Ive seen a lot of the pics before... especially the last two ... theyre mine!


----------

